

Teleport Flock – Planning Physical Meetings for Remote Teams/Groups - jeremyrwelch
https://flock.teleport.org/

======
jeremyrwelch
Really like what this team is building. We have plenty of tools for people
that live in one city and travel occasionally, but very few tools for those
that want to rotate multiple locations for a few months at each spot.

If we had a better way to have a registered agent for acceptance of physical
mail, tax docs, etc while living a nomadic life, I think many more people
would do this.

